# hammers of Dorn



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Clint Langley has done some great artwork related to the hammers of dorn (check the 40 K wiki), an imperial fist related chapter, (please also check out his artwork on Sigismund, which one can currently also see on the BL site). I cannot imagine he does this just for sport, so my question is does anyone know where this art has been or will be used ?
kind regards
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Hammers_of_Dorn
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Sigismund


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

It was already used in a trading card game published by Sabertooth Games... the same folks who did the TCG that corresponded with the Visions of Heresy books. You can find more info on all that in Clint Langley's 40k art book.

And yeah, that artwork amazing!


----------

